# Design A Shirt



## katwalla (Dec 8, 2013)

Has anyone used this company for screen printing? Yay/Nay?
Thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Post a link.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

DesignAShirt







www.designashirt.com





Nope, not something I've used, but then I print my own (other than what I sell on POD marketplaces).


----------



## katwalla (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you for posting link! Beat me to it  Who do you use for POD by chance? 



NoXid said:


> DesignAShirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

katwalla said:


> Thank you for posting link! Beat me to it  Who do you use for POD by chance?


Currently all of my POD stuff is on POD _marketplaces_. So sales, customer service, everything is their job, not mine. I sell on Merch by Amazon (recently renamed to Amazon Merch on Demand ... AMoD?), Redbubble, and TeePublic.

In the past I have also sold POD stuff via my own shops. At that time I used Printful and Custom Cat (My Locker if accessed via Printify). Quality was variable with both, but Printful cost significantly more, especially for mugs, so I mainly used CC.

CC has a new printing method they are hyping (not sure if it is rolled out for general use yet), called DigiSoft. I have a couple of samples, and they look reasonably good. A selling point of these is that the quality is _supposed_ to be more consistent than DTG and work well on poly and poly blends, which DTG isn't so great with. I haven't torture tested them in the wash yet, so I reserve my judgement. I also have no idea what these prints cost. Nor do I know how they are printed. They say it has the pros of both DTG and DTF without the cons of either. Whatever. That doesn't say how they are printed, just marketing blather about the supposed features/benefits. Yes, yes, I want quality and low cost _with_ benefits!


----------

